# My persistent arousal



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, 35 yr old male, circumcised. No injuries or traumas to the penis, just to get that out of the way. The issue I have is that ever since I became sexually aware as a teenager I've always had some sort of persistent arousal in my genitals. It's not like I'm constantly erect because that would be priapism and that's not what I have. It's more like if you can imagine as a guy, or even a girl, the beginning stages of an orgasm where you have that little tingly sensation, maybe even earlier than that when you are just turned on. But it's very constant and can last indefinitely. It affects the sex life because when I have sex I won't be able to last long because it's like I've been aroused for hours and once I get the erection and start the actual penetration it's pretty much done for. There have been times in our marriage where we were able to go once or twice a day and after a few days of that I was able to notice it going away but 24 hrs without sex and it's right back again. I tried googling it a little bit but you try googling anything with penis in the search box and you will rarely get the results your looking for. Anyone else dealing with something like that? I'm not sure if it's considered premature ejaculation considering I've been walking around "turned on" all day regardless of what I'm actually thinking about. Actual intercourse only lasts about 2 minutes or so unless it's the second time that day or I've had a few drinks but even then I'll be lucky to get 4 or 5 minutes out of it. I read the lexapro threads and it seems like the delayed orgasm you get from that might help if they could get the dosage right. I don't want to be going at it for 2 hrs! lol


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I've heard of persistent sexual arousal syndrome before in women. But a quick Googling of "persisent sexual arousal syndrome in men" shows that it apparently can affect men as well (maybe we just think that men are naturally 'horny' all the time without thinking that to have it happen *all the time* could be a problem. )

Here was one of the site hits that gives a lot of scientific sounding reasoning for what can go on hormonally, etc. in your body that can induce this (can't vouch for accuracy of this, but it's something more you can research): Persistent Sexual Arousal Syndrome (PSAS)

Best wishes.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

Does it happen from masturbating too? You mention having sex once or twice a day consistently makes your problem go away, why not masturbate daily? 

On the topic of drugs: SSRIs are notorious for causing difficulty orgasming but are also known to decrease libido and cause numerous other issues. Something OTC that may help is dextromethorphan. It's a dissociative hallucinogen commonly sold as a cough suppressant. Depending on body weight, about 100mg should be enough to induce a very mild dissociative effect that will make lasting longer easy. If you're particularly sensitive to it you might feel slightly buzzed (like you drank half a beer) but it's not until at least 150mg before the hallucinogenic effects start to become even barely noticeable. Normal dose for cough suppression is 30mg, just make sure you read the label so you know exactly how much to take and what else is in it. A lot of OTC cough medicine contains dangerous drugs like acetaminophen, taking three times a normal dose of dextromethorphan is perfectly safe but other stuff is potentially dangerous so do your research!


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Ren.....

Now if I could just get my wife to have sex with me I could test the theory out....lol

And I don't masturbate daily because I'm not aroused mentally plus I'm kind of recovering from my wife being a little too rough with it about 9 months ago and gave me a skin tear across the shaft so I have to be careful. Definitely no dry jacking.....


----------

